# PM-30 Conversion project



## WV Dualsport (Dec 26, 2019)

I know there are several threads here concerning people's experience with buying and converting a PM030mv to CNC using the Centroid Acorn platform.  I have read through many of them.  I am very new to the conversion process and the equipment required to do such.  Is there a good one stop source for what's commonly accepted as required?  Ex:  what power rated steppers are needed, suggested, overkill, for each axis?  Which CNC conversion kit is preferred Arizona99?  ProCutCNC?  

A definitive list of components needed to complete the conversion would be a great start.  I have a Lenovo mini pc running W10 and an Asus 21.5" touchscreen already.  I know I need a fairly large enclosure, three (closed loop) steppers, drivers, and power supplies, limit switches, E-stop, etc.  I plan to buy the Pro version of the software (with the intention of running the wireless MPG remote).  

I guess I'm just looking for some advise on what will work best, with the least headache and hassle for my from scratch build.   This will be a winter project (and into the spring).  I plan to order the mill withing the next week or so, then start getting components together for the conversion.  

Thanks, 

Shawn


----------



## arizonavideo (Dec 28, 2019)

WV Dualsport said:


> I know there are several threads here concerning people's experience with buying and converting a PM030mv to CNC using the Centroid Acorn platform.  I have read through many of them.  I am very new to the conversion process and the equipment required to do such.  Is there a good one stop source for what's commonly accepted as required?  Ex:  what power rated steppers are needed, suggested, overkill, for each axis?  Which CNC conversion kit is preferred Arizona99?  ProCutCNC?
> 
> A definitive list of components needed to complete the conversion would be a great start.  I have a Lenovo mini pc running W10 and an Asus 21.5" touchscreen already.  I know I need a fairly large enclosure, three (closed loop) steppers, drivers, and power supplies, limit switches, E-stop, etc.  I plan to buy the Pro version of the software (with the intention of running the wireless MPG remote).
> 
> ...





WV Dualsport said:


> I know there are several threads here concerning people's experience with buying and converting a PM030mv to CNC using the Centroid Acorn platform.  I have read through many of them.  I am very new to the conversion process and the equipment required to do such.  Is there a good one stop source for what's commonly accepted as required?  Ex:  what power rated steppers are needed, suggested, overkill, for each axis?  Which CNC conversion kit is preferred Arizona99?  ProCutCNC?
> 
> A definitive list of components needed to complete the conversion would be a great start.  I have a Lenovo mini pc running W10 and an Asus 21.5" touchscreen already.  I know I need a fairly large enclosure, three (closed loop) steppers, drivers, and power supplies, limit switches, E-stop, etc.  I plan to buy the Pro version of the software (with the intention of running the wireless MPG remote).
> 
> ...




I have hear that the Arizonavideo kit is the best, but that's just me. I could be biased.  The 30 is a nice little mill.


----------



## wileel (Dec 29, 2019)

arizonavideo said:


> I have hear that the Arizonavideo kit is the best, but that's just me. I could be biased.  The 30 is a nice little mill.


Do you have kits available?


----------



## WV Dualsport (Jan 19, 2020)

So, the mill is here.  The Touchscreen PC is mounted.  The controller enclosure is started.  I'm going to bench test the Acorn, install the software,  etc, before I convert all the power supplies to 220, just in case there is a problem as delivered.  

Then, when Arizonavideo's conversion kit shows up, I'll be completely ready.


----------



## shooter123456 (Jan 22, 2020)

WV Dualsport said:


> Ex: what power rated steppers are needed, suggested, overkill, for each axis? Which CNC conversion kit is preferred Arizona99? ProCutCNC?


It is hard to say if anything is commonly accepted with this sort of hobby work.  Some people get great results with much less than what everyone else is using, others go way overkill and can't get anything working.  It may be even tougher for the PM-30 because it is much less common than smaller ones like the PM-25 or X2.  

I hear good things about the Arizona99 kit, but bad things about communication and shipping times.  I have seen multiple accounts of people being told "Ready next week" and parts taking more than a month after that to actually be ready.  

I haven't seen anything good about ProCutCNC.  I have seen a few threads where people are very disappointed by the quality of their product and that they aren't even close to the promised specifications.  Between the 2, I would go with the Arizona99 kit.  Better to get a good part late than never.


----------



## sc0ch (Feb 13, 2020)

ArizonaVideo99 was very prompt with my PM-25mv kit, and swapped a ballscrew for me later.  His work is high quality.  I'm definitely buying from him again for an inbound PM-30mv.  The PM-25mv is just too small.


----------



## Dhal22 (Feb 14, 2020)

sc0ch said:


> ArizonaVideo99 was very prompt with my PM-25selling mv kit, and swapped a ballscrew for me later.  His work is high quality.  I'm definitely buying from him again for an inbound PM-30mv.  The PM-25mv is just too small.




Are you selling your -25?


----------



## sc0ch (Feb 14, 2020)

Will sell the CNC PM-25mv when the PM-30mv is running CNC.  Given supply issues from China, sale won't happen anytime soon.


----------



## AdamDee (Feb 27, 2020)

WV Dualsport said:


> I know there are several threads here concerning people's experience with buying and converting a PM030mv to CNC using the Centroid Acorn platform.  I have read through many of them.  I am very new to the conversion process and the equipment required to do such.  Is there a good one stop source for what's commonly accepted as required?  Ex:  what power rated steppers are needed, suggested, overkill, for each axis?  Which CNC conversion kit is preferred Arizona99?  ProCutCNC?
> 
> A definitive list of components needed to complete the conversion would be a great start.  I have a Lenovo mini pc running W10 and an Asus 21.5" touchscreen already.  I know I need a fairly large enclosure, three (closed loop) steppers, drivers, and power supplies, limit switches, E-stop, etc.  I plan to buy the Pro version of the software (with the intention of running the wireless MPG remote).
> 
> ...



Hi Shawn - I just embarked on this journey, myself. Purchased a PM30-MV which is sitting (torn apart) in my garage waiting for Arizona99s kit, which is on its way as we speak. Also on its way is a closed loop stepper kit (12Nm Nema34 from Fast2buy) and the AcornV4 from Centroid. Would love to connect with you and learn from what you've done so far.

Adam


----------



## AdamDee (Feb 27, 2020)

sc0ch said:


> Will sell the CNC PM-25mv when the PM-30mv is running CNC.  Given supply issues from China, sale won't happen anytime soon.



I just purchased one a few weeks ago, it arrived last week without issue.


----------



## WV Dualsport (Feb 29, 2020)

AdamDee said:


> Hi Shawn - I just embarked on this journey, myself. Purchased a PM30-MV which is sitting (torn apart) in my garage waiting for Arizona99s kit, which is on its way as we speak. Also on its way is a closed loop stepper kit (12Nm Nema34 from Fast2buy) and the AcornV4 from Centroid. Would love to connect with you and learn from what you've done so far.
> 
> Adam


I have the Arizona Video kit installed.  The mill bolted down.  The mill trammed in.  X < .0015 Y.0005 Vise .0005.  Limit switches are installed.  Machine homes itself.  Need to check Mill NOD on Z, then should be good.  Next up is setting Backlash compensation.  I get to work on this project an hour or so at a time, but it's coming along.


----------



## Landmark (Mar 4, 2020)

I have been running the PM-30MV using the Arizona kit and Centroid Acorn controller. I am very happy with the way it working. I'm working on a power drawbar now.

Please feel free to hit me up it you have any questions. You can follow my adventures on Instagram @3dmakerzone.


----------



## RLD DESIGNS (Jan 23, 2021)

this thread might be dead but what the hell...

does anyone know of any drawings out there for the pm30 conversion. All the parts that need to be machined.


----------

